

Ask HN: Some real world, open source Rails project - kureikain

Hi,<p>I know of https:&#x2F;&#x2F;coderwall.com&#x2F; open source their app recently. Also http:&#x2F;&#x2F;yumhacker.com&#x2F; and https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;afternoonrobot&#x2F;photographer-io<p>Those are big Rails project (to me), real world application that I can learn from. It&#x27;s better than watching sometime outdated screencast, book, tutorial.<p>Do you know any of other on Github?<p>Thanks.
======
NicoJuicy
This was a top post recently:
[https://github.com/churchio/onebody](https://github.com/churchio/onebody)

~~~
kureikain
This is awesome. Thanks! Very big application to me.

------
SSilver2k2
Instructure's learning management system called Canvas is built in RoR and is
open source.

[https://github.com/instructure/canvas-
lms](https://github.com/instructure/canvas-lms)

------
radq
This is one that I work on:

[https://github.com/hummingbird-
me/hummingbird/](https://github.com/hummingbird-me/hummingbird/)

~~~
kureikain
I love this. How long you guys work on it? The code is very big too me.
Thanks.

Edit: ALso love that u use React and Ember. I have another chance to learn
then ;)

